# UFC 93: Franklin vs. Henderson (update: Time of ppv)



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

*Not the official Poster yet.*
*UFC 93: Franklin vs. Henderson*

Date: 1/17/2009
Event Type: Pay Per View 
*1:30-5:00 EST PPV AND
9:30-1 AM EST*
Location: The O2, Dublin Ireland​

Fight Card:

*Light Heavyweight bout:* (24-3-0) *Rich Franklin* vs. *Dan Henderson* (23-7-0)

*Light Heavyweight bout:* (15-8-0) *Mark Coleman* vs. *Mauricio "Shogun" Rua* (16-3-0)

*Middleweight bout:* (31-10-1) *Denis Kang* vs. *Alan Belcher* (13-5-0)

*Welterweight Bout:* (15-4-0) *Marcus Davis* vs. *Chris Lytle* (26-16-5)
*
Light Heavyweight bout:* (5-1-0) *Andre Gusmao* vs. *Antonio Mendes* (15-3-0)

*Light Heavyweight bout:* (14-2-0) *Tomasz Drwal* vs. *Ivan Serati* (10-2-0)

*Welterweight bout:* (3-0-0) *Tom Egan* vs. *John Hathaway* (9-0-0)


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Kang vs Belcher was confirmed for this card. This is a very good card but I hope they get another fight to fill the main card. I feel they should just move down Machida vs Silva for this card, I just can't wait.

I'm taking *Rua*over Coleman, *Kang* over Belcher, *Davis* over Lylte, and *Drwal* over Serati. The main event is one of the hardest fights to pick of all time.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

PPV from Ireland...I was kinda gettin used to the free ppv cuz it airs by the time we see it....

Either way though I think the card is decent and I'll be tuning in regardless if free or not....

Definatly like Hendo to beat Rich but I also think it could go to decision....:dunno:


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

its tough to pick a winner in the hendo vs. franklin fight. But my heart is with rich, so im gonna go with that now..


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

Great card. Hendo is hungry for a win, so I think he'll be super-motivated. Gotta go with Dangerous Dan. 

Hendo's gotten in trouble in his last two fights by getting into wild swinging matches, even after effective, winning first rounds against both Rampage and Silva showed how effective he can be controlling fights from the ground and in the clinch as a wrestler. He believes in his punching power, but why stray from his money ground game?


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

I hope they add the Sadollah vs Catone match to this card. Its a good card though and hopefully it will be free on spike.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I remember someone saying that this is better then UFC 92, I am not quite sure of that yet but I do think it is probably the best UK card they have had yet.


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

lol.. better than 92.. lol


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

Franklin by Unanimous Decision.

Shogun by TKO R1.

Great card. (Not as good as UFC 92, but still.)


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Far and away the best European card but as it isn't in the UK it isn't the best card there.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i think franklin will beat dan pretty soundly....franklin is still getting better...dan is looking worse


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i think hendo has much more to lose than franklin .. my gut says franklin


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

They brought back Coleman from 2000 to fight Ninja Rua?


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

If you look carefully at Hendo's UFC performances, there is a clear pattern: he is relatively impressive in the clinch and on the ground, but ineffective as a striker. Against both Silva and Rampage, he was able to control the first round of each fight as a wrestler. But again, in both fights, he got into wild swinging exchanges, and came out on the short end each time. 

Here's the problem: Hendo is a fearless striker, and will stand toe to toe with anyone, but he is undisciplined and swings wildly. He _should_ be able to grind out solid, if unexciting wins by focusing on wrestling, but if he tries to swing for the fences, as he inevitably does, he'll wind up on the canvas again, and wind up losing the fight. 

I have a suspicion that Hendo is going to try to strike with Franklin and wind up on the short end (again). Hopefully, he can remain disciplined and focused enough to stick with his outstanding wrestling and top notch conditioning to grind out a decision.



Aaronyman said:


> i think franklin will beat dan pretty soundly....franklin is still getting better...dan is looking worse


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I love both of these fighters and I think this may be one of the hardest fights to predict. I could see it going either way, but hopefully we end up with a war.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I think Ace will hand Hendo his first ko.


----------



## Silva 1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hendo Spilt Decision 
Coleman KO


----------



## UFC_CHIC (Oct 14, 2008)

I am thinking like a few others here. Franklin will win, but I like both these guys. They are both great. Good luck to either, although my gut tells me Franklin.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Light Heavyweight bout: (24-3-0) Rich Franklin vs. Dan Henderson (23-7-0)

*One of the hardest fights to predict... I'd go with Henderson because he can end a fight at anytime with a strong right hand. But Rich could control and outstrike Hendo. I give the wrestling and ground game slightly to Hendo, but Rich is no slouch on the ground. I can't really pick a winner, it's to close.*

Light Heavyweight bout: (15-8-0) Mark Coleman vs. Mauricio "Shogun" Rua (16-3-0)

*If the Shogun we all know and love comes to fight, easily the fight goes to him. If a lackluster shogun appears, then I can see Coleman outwork him on the ground. Can opener anyone?*

Middleweight bout: (31-10-1) Denis Kang vs. Alan Belcher (13-5-0)

*Kang, Alan Belcher is ready for what Kang can bring. I like Alan, but he's just not ready for this.*

Welterweight Bout: (15-4-0) Marcus Davis vs. Chris Lytle (26-16-5)

*I'ma choose Marcus Davis by T/KO, one of the two in the 1st. I'm gaining a lot of respect for Marcus Davis, and I really enjoy watching him fight. He doesn't mind taking a hit and he dishes it out as well.*

Light Heavyweight bout: (5-1-0) Andre Gusmao vs. Antonio Mendes (15-3-0)

*LHW fight between two people.. I don't know. But does is matter? Can someone tell me if these guys have potential to fight the greats of the LHW division?*

Light Heavyweight bout: (14-2-0) Tomasz Drwal vs. Ivan Serati (10-2-0)

*I don't know Tomasz.. or how to pronouce it. Ivan FTW*

Welterweight bout: (3-0-0) Tom Egan vs. John Hathaway (9-0-0)

*Who? And Hathaway sounds familiar.. so I'll go with him*


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

If I am Danny i'm lookin to exploit the clinch...Rich is terrible from the clinch compared to Dan and I think if it were to go to the ground Dany could win the fight there.......

If Rich wants to win this fight IMO he needs to keep Danny at bay with the jab and use the jab and double jab to set up other combo's but really I cannot see Rich winning this fight........:dunno:


----------



## unclehulka13 (Nov 17, 2008)

BJJ Fight Team said:


> Im going with hendy to finally get his ufc win. hes going to catch him in the standup. late first round ko.


Henderson has a win already. He beat Palhares at UFC88


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

They should add Parisyan vs Dong Hyun Kim to this card to round out the main card.


----------



## Grindyourmind (Nov 20, 2008)

I cant wait for this** This is the first time I get to see a UFC event live** I hope some other mega fights are added


----------



## UFC_CHIC (Oct 14, 2008)

I believe it will be a tough fight, and I love the both of these guys** They are both great men for the sport, and all around in general** I hate to bet against Henderson, but I definitely see Franklin taking the win**


----------



## hdmyg8586 (Nov 26, 2008)

*DVI computer monitor adaptor*

I found that connector you were looking for
Cindy, is this the thing you were looking for?
www.liangdianup.com/computeraccessories_1.htm
It's on the list of computer accessories and parts. They have the DVI video thing to convert that jap monitor to work with your other computer. Just about any other kind of wire adaptor, usb connectors, monitor extension wires, ps2 extention wires, and all kinds of female and male swap connectors and things that I think would help your shop. If that above link don't work then goto www.lducompany.com and click on computer accessories. Let me know if that is what you need and give me your email address again.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

hdmyg8586 said:


> I found that connector you were looking for
> Cindy, is this the thing you were looking for?
> www.liangdianup.com/computeraccessories_1.htm
> It's on the list of computer accessories and parts. They have the DVI video thing to convert that jap monitor to work with your other computer. Just about any other kind of wire adaptor, usb connectors, monitor extension wires, ps2 extention wires, and all kinds of female and male swap connectors and things that I think would help your shop. If that above link don't work then goto www.lducompany.com and click on computer accessories. Let me know if that is what you need and give me your email address again. *Dont forget to switch on your webcam so i can see your female "port" and show you what the male "connector" looks like. . . *


Fixed


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I added a simple poster till the official one comes out.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I am pulling for Franklin in this fight, but seeing Hendo lose will be painful.

This is like Bj Penn and GSP, seeing either lose will be crappy.

I would say the same about Jackson vs Silva, but I want to see Wanderlei whoop Quinton.


----------



## Humble Me (Nov 28, 2008)

i really hope henderson gets his shit back on track and is able to pull this out. he's from the hometown and its just been painful to watch em in ufc cept the last one. Franklin is rough though, the only fighter ive seen that in every interview he has a black eye. 

how coleman is even fighting anymore just makes me want to start up a fund for his kids. just waiting for the "old mans head taken off in cage" headline.


----------



## TheAbbott (Nov 25, 2008)

On Hendo vs Franklin; whoever implements there game plan better should get the UD... I dont see KO's, TKO's or subs in this one (any thing can happen) and we all know what there game plans will be. Hendo to take it down for GnP and Franklin looking to keep it standing for a KO... Not to sound redundant, if Hendo can take him down he should be able to control and score the UD. Franklin will definitly out point Hendo in the stand up department and win it there... Maybe Franklin has the power to KO Hendo... A. Silva could't Ko him...


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Can't wait for Shogun vs Coleman I just want Shogun back in action.


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

You know what, logic dictates that yes, Hendo stick to his wrestling to eek out a boring, but not very rousing decision. Three factors, at least, mitigate against this possibility.

1. As Couture mentioned in his commentary for the Hendo vs. Rampage fight, Dan really believes in his hands, especially his right hand. So even though wrestling is his major strength, his pride, no pun intended, dictates that he try to exchange anyway.

2. the UFC, namely Dana White, does not like fighters who try to win decisions. Dana White pays and verbally praises and pushes fighters to try to close out fights by knockout or submission. This has to factor into Hendo's game plan.

3. Most UFC fans in attendance are paying top dollar, and are often averse to long stretches of technical chess matches on the ground. Constant booing, plus the impatience of refs with long clinches and wrestling without significant strikes will again, push Dan to exchange with Franklin.

In theory, Dan has all the tools to win this fight. Given the political realities of UFC bouts, the factors point to this fight to be decided standing. 



TheAbbott said:


> On Hendo vs Franklin; whoever implements there game plan better should get the UD... I dont see KO's, TKO's or subs in this one (any thing can happen) and we all know what there game plans will be. Hendo to take it down for GnP and Franklin looking to keep it standing for a KO... Not to sound redundant, if Hendo can take him down he should be able to control and score the UD. Franklin will definitly out point Hendo in the stand up department and win it there... Maybe Franklin has the power to KO Hendo... A. Silva could't Ko him...


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

wolfbot said:


> You know what, logic dictates that yes, Hendo stick to his wrestling to eek out a boring, but not very rousing decision. Three factors, at least, mitigate against this possibility.
> 
> 1. As Couture mentioned in his commentary for the Hendo vs. Rampage fight, Dan really believes in his hands, especially his right hand. So even though wrestling is his major strength, his pride, no pun intended, dictates that he try to exchange anyway.
> 
> ...


Hendo is too much of a professional to let this bother him. He didnt press the action much at all against Palhares, so i dont expect this to be much different. Look for Hendo to try and counter Rich with a big overhand right. Franklin has a habit of letting his hands drop when he throws a hook


----------



## TheAbbott (Nov 25, 2008)

wolfbot said:


> 1. As Couture mentioned in his commentary for the Hendo vs. Rampage fight, Dan really believes in his hands, especially his right hand. So even though wrestling is his major strength, his pride, no pun intended, dictates that he try to exchange anyway.
> 
> 2. the UFC, namely Dana White, does not like fighters who try to win decisions. Dana White pays and verbally praises and pushes fighters to try to close out fights by knockout or submission. This has to factor into Hendo's game plan.
> 
> 3. Most UFC fans in attendance are paying top dollar, and are often averse to long stretches of technical chess matches on the ground. Constant booing, plus the impatience of refs with long clinches and wrestling without significant strikes will again, push Dan to exchange with Franklin.


I completely agree with those 3 accounts BUTI believe Franklin being the polished and acomplished striker of the two will win the stand up; forceing Hendo to his bread and butter, the shot...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

wolfbot said:


> You know what, logic dictates that yes, Hendo stick to his wrestling to eek out a boring, but not very rousing decision. Three factors, at least, mitigate against this possibility.
> 
> 1. As Couture mentioned in his commentary for the Hendo vs. Rampage fight, Dan really believes in his hands, especially his right hand. So even though wrestling is his major strength, his pride, no pun intended, dictates that he try to exchange anyway.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, this fight's at 205, which means Henderson will bring it, as will Franklin. This is a tough fight to predict, but Henderson is a beast at 205. I think Rich could slowly pick him apart for 3 rounds, but all Hendo has to do is connect. His stand-up also looks better at this weight, as does is wrestling.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> I just want Shogun back in action.


That makes two of us.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

I am picking Franklin on this one, UD or SD. I think that Franklin has better Jitz and even though Henderson has great wrestling, I think Franklin should be able to neutralize it a bit and get it to the feet. Where he can as others have said, pick Dan apart for the win.


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

I was completely taken aback to see that Hendo and Franklin are fighting as light heavys. Either they have, or the UFC promotion has, given up on these two stars possibilities of dethroning Silva anytime in the next year and a half to two years. 

Forrest has a huge bulls eye on his chest meanwhile.


----------



## OsborneMcCarty (Aug 26, 2008)

Has anyone heard anything more about the winner of Franklin-Hendo getting the TUF 9 coaching spot?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Well i dunno

Personally


I wanna watch Hendo vs Franklin over any match on UFC 92, that being said i think the 3 big fights on 92 together make it a better card then 93 is.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I definitely take hendo over rich.

even though rich is my boy, money on hendo


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

*Rich Franklin vs. Dan Henderson*
Don't want to see either of these men losing. Rooting here for Franklin because I like his style of fighting a little bit more than Dan Henderson's. However, if it had taken place when Henderson had two Pride belts, I'd have been for Hendo all the way... It's been sad to watch him losing one belt after another, especially, when he had a chance to gain 2 more belts. Right now both fighters need to win, but Rich Franklin is more likely to do so. Henderson has never been knocked out, so Rich probably won't be able to do it nor will he submit him, so the only option is UN or SD... Rich Franklin.
*Mark Coleman vs. Mauricio "Shogun" Rua*
Having watched the their previous fight, I did not understand why Coleman started to shout at Murilo Rua, then his teammate Phil Baroni (another loser) decided to assault Wanderlei Silva for no reason. WTF? So here I'm for Shogun all the way, hope he will avenge his accidental, unfortunate loss by TKO/KO in the first round. Coleman is not needed in the UFC at all, especially, in LHW. For some reason I always thought that this fight was going to be in HW division. Shogun expressed his wish to move to HW after Pride 32, but obviously, he doesn't want now; maybe someday he will.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

im thinking hendos the more well rounded fighter ...fraklin maybe a bit flashier and quicker . but hendos got a superior ground game and definitely granite for a chin and bricks for fists .....im thinking hendo , by ground and pound stoppage or straight up one punch knockout ...despite hendos major advantage of wrestling , i think dan will try and stand with franklin, most might think franklin would win that exchange , but i dunno ...after seeing the 2nd fight with wand in pride , dont be surprised if dangerous dan hooks franklin and hooks him good ...hendo by ko .


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Well knowing Dan Henderson this fights gonna go to the judges

Im thankful for Coleman moving down to lhw...It would of been a tragedy if he fought brock the cock

Hopefully Lytle will win..I always enjoy seein him fight he's awsome!

great card!


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

looks like a pretty weak card to me


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Ugh.. Franklin vs Hendo.. who can you pick.. This fight is so even it's sad.

I'm picking.. no one. I can't yet decide.. but I give the edge to Hendo.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> Ugh.. Franklin vs Hendo.. who can you pick.. This fight is so even it's sad.
> 
> I'm picking.. no one. I can't yet decide.. but I give the edge to Hendo.


gotta go with Hendo on this one.


----------



## SFCstreets (Dec 25, 2008)

its going to be a really close fight but im going with rich!:thumb01:


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

3 weeks and counting. 

I have a feeling that it's going down to the wire.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Since 92 over now gotta get over Forrest losing and get excited about this card which is not hard to do Franklin/Hendo should be good but Rich will take it hopefully. Shogun/Coleman will probably be a massacre for Shogun.Really looking forward to Lytle/Davis should be a slugfest and the FOTN and then Belcher/Kang really dont know anything about Kang but I really do like Belcher so gotta pull for him.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm going for Rich to win this one, another L on the record would make it look ugly.


----------



## greenwood (Dec 1, 2008)

I really like both Fanklin & Hendo, but if I have to choose then it will be Franklin to win by decision. I have always been a big Franklin fan, so I gotta stick with him, but I definitely won't count Dan out by far. It should be pretty interesting. Good luck to both men!


----------



## greenwood (Dec 1, 2008)

D.P. said:


> I'm going for Rich to win this one, another L on the record would make it look ugly.


Yes, another L will be a bad thing for Franklin He definitely has to win this fight...go Franklin!!! :thumb02:


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Shit, I just took a look at this card. Good fights! Lytle vs Davis could probably be FotN, Belcher and Kang good also and let's see if Shogun can get his soul back off Coleman. Though tbh I wouldn't even care if Coleman somehow won, I like him for some reason. =/ Maybe it's the way he cuts a promo before or after the fight, maybe it's his epic rope jumping or it could be the razor blades advert he did with Wanderlei. :thumb02:

Oh and I hope Franklin wins.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow I just looked up this fight cause someone mentioned Kang fighting and boy is this STACKED! I am pumped for every fight on the main card!

Henderson/Franklin - This is a dream MW fight imo and even though its happening at 205 it should be a great fight!

Shogun/Coleman - After being wrong on all of my predictions with UFC 92 I am not gonna get my hopes up about Shogun winning. However it should still be either a 1 sided smackdown or a pretty good fight, both nice things.

Belcher/Kang - I really like both fighters and this should be an interesting first fight for Kang being in the UFC.

Palhares/Horn - This has the making for being a swank BJJ match, or Horn just getting tapped really quickly.

Lytle/Davis - This will be a crazy fight. The only reason I'm not sold on it being FOTN is because all of these fights could be.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rich Franklin, Kang, Shogun, and Davis are taking this. You heard it here first.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> Palhares/Horn - This has the making for being a swank BJJ match, or Horn just getting tapped really quickly.


I'd side with the latter there. I've always liked Horn and he used to be a good fighter but he's looked like crap for a while now. Plus the UFC seems to really like putting him in fights with really good grapplers who are just way better athletes than him. 

I'd actually really like Horn up against newer fighters with wrestling/striking backgrounds where he'd actually have a chance at winning. That way we get to see what they're made of and they get some great experience of being in there with true veteran. Dana and Joe Silva just wanna use him to build up other fighters names though by the look of it. 

I mean did he have a realistic chance against Lister or Marquardt? I think he has even less of one against Palhares cos once again he's a way better athlete and has a significant grappling edge IMO. Not to mention Horn won't be able to keep it standing like Hendo and even if he could he's not really a KO artist.

But yeah, Franklin - Hendo's a fight I've wanted to see for years so I'm happy.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Horn is looking for a paycheck. He doesn't give a shit anymore, and it's sad. He needs to take a good year off. I mean, just look at the guy, he looks so bored. I miss the 2003 Jeremy Horn. Palhares is going to sub him quickly.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Franklin vs. Hendo*

...What a fight this is gonna be. I give the striking advantage to Franklin and the wrestling advantage to Hendo. Dan's chin & cardio are better than Franklin's as well.
...I see this match going the distance. I'm picking Hendo based on his aggressiveness. Franklin's best chance is on the feet if he can avoid Henderson's wicked right hand. If Dan gets the takedown on Rich...which should happen, Franklin would be in serious trouble. Hendo could get a poundout with his relentless attack from the mount.


----------



## louis.dizon (Aug 19, 2008)

*My Thoughts on UFC 93*

*Coleman vs. Rua*
It may be Rua via KO/TKO or Coleman via decision. Anything can happen. It depends on what kind of Rua will be seen.

*Palhares vs. Horn*
Pretty exciting grappling match. I'll go with Palhares, younger, faster and (I think) has more flashy submissions. Horn has been caught in submissions numerous times.

*Henderson vs. Franklin*
If Henderson controls the ground, he could win via unanimous decision. If Franklin shuts down Hendo's takedowns and out-strikes him, I'll go with Franklin via TKO or UD.

*Side note:* I have seen Mendez's last fight (vs. Thiago Silva). His high kicks are really strong. Full of power. He made a mistake that time by trying a judo throw which ended up him being at the receiving end of a ground and pound by Thiago.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

The full 10 minute preview


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

wow ....i think im just as excited if not more fer this card then the last . (92) . and i abesolutely cant wait fer hendo vs franklin . i hope they stand toe to toe and have a straight up fist fight , cause both are among the most entertaining stand up fighters out there . i like both there styles , but i am more towards hendo by the slightest of margins .i think either of these guys on any given night can defeat champions , just a matter if they bring there a game . i think dan is definitely more of a beast at this weight class and packs near hw power in his right hand . rich is like lightening speed hands and great almost boxer like agility and foot work . however puts there gameplan to work will win .but im hendo if i were a betting man . 

shogun vs coleman ... rua not long ago was among the tops in the world . one look at the pride fight with page tells u how lethal this guy can be . if that rua shows up , i could see a quick stoppage on coleman . however , i do believe coleman is underated and many folks right him off due to age ....that man is ******* strong as an ox at 205 .and , is far from a glass jaw .... id have to go ruas by sub or beat down , but thats only if the real rua shows up , otherwise , coleman is more game opponent than most give him credit for and can be a handful fer any 205er .should be fun to watch .


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Like everyone else, I thought this fight was a major toss-up and really difficult to pick. At a second glance, though, I'm convinced that Rich Franklin should be a clear-cut favourite in this fight. He has the cleaner brawling style and can avoid takedowns, while Dan's had a tendency to go into crazy brawling mode (especially in exchanges) and avoid his strengths and his gameplan to throw big punches. Whether Dan looks good at 205, he's always been this way. I think Rich should be able to coax him into a brawl, because he will connect, and that'll take Dan out of his game and give Rich a clear decision win.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

This card has a bunch of solid fighters on it...Rich will embarrass Hendo...And Knag is going to embarrass Belcher...I can't wait to see that either because Belcher was dating an ex-girl friend of mine from high school. And she told me he was a prick.


----------



## Megabyte (Dec 31, 2008)

I like Hendo in this one I think he's more well rounded and I think he has the chin to take Frankllin's shots. I like Shogun to beat coleman but I think it would be huge mistake to count coleman out, this is by no means a gimme for rua. Kang is going kill Belcher. Should be a fun card


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Megabyte said:


> I like Hendo in this one I think he's more well rounded and I think he has the chin to take Frankllin's shots. I like Shogun to beat coleman but I think it would be huge mistake to count coleman out, this is by no means a gimme for rua. Kang is going kill Belcher. Should be a fun card


I agree, and will be rooting for Hendo as well. I love Rich but I think Hendo will be able to control the pace and where the fight takes place. I think I just want Hendo to win so he can challange for the title again


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Dan Henderson is alot better when he is fighting at 205. I think Rich Franklin will give him a very competitive fight, but I'll pick Henderson by decision. It's a hard fight to call.

I think it's safe to say that Shogun will beat Coleman. If he doesn't, I don't see how he can bounce back.

Denis Kang has been sort of inconsistent lately in my opinion but I think that he should be able to beat Alan Belcher. I'm not a fan of his so I don't really care, but I'd like to see some more depth added to the middleweight division. It would be disappointing if he got knocked out to say the least.

I'm looking forward to seeing Davis vs. Lytle. I'm hoping they keep this standing because both of these guys have great chins with excellent hands to go with it. It has the makings to be an entertaining 3 round fight. Please, don't take this to the ground. Grappling matches are fun, but seeing Lytle and Davis exchange punches is something I want to see. I'm a fan of both fighters but I'll pick Davis to win. I'm very excited to see this.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm still super stoked for this fight. I love both guys but I want to see Franklin win, and I hope one day he holds gold again, even though its a slight chance. As long as he stays away from Hendo's power, Ace will win due to his superior technical striking ability.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> This card has a bunch of solid fighters on it...Rich will embarrass Hendo...And Knag is going to embarrass Belcher...I can't wait to see that either because Belcher was dating an ex-girl friend of mine from high school. And she told me he was a prick.


I don't know, man, this fight is at 205, I don't see either Rich or Henderson embarrassing each other. This one will be a great fight, and even though I'm picking Henderson, I wouldn't be surprised to see Rich take it.

But yeah, I see Kang beating Belcher, too.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

However this fight goes, they should rematch at 185


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Rogan before UFC 82: "I'm glad Dan is down to 185, he's more comfortable there. He doesn't even weigh 205 and he's up against guys who have to cut to make 205"

Rogan now: "205 is Dan's best weight class"


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> This card has a bunch of solid fighters on it...Rich will embarrass Hendo...And Knag is going to embarrass Belcher...I can't wait to see that either because Belcher was dating an ex-girl friend of mine from high school. And she told me he was a prick.


Does it make you feel better that he wears really really fruity shorts.

In fact they get gayer and gayer every time he fights.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I will not have you bashing Alan Belcher's shorts.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Considering at 83 he was basically a Manhoef skirt except unlike Manhoef Belcher is a pasty white man who showed that he needs to tan.

and then against Herman he established that he has some crazy pale thighs.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Considering at 83 he was basically a Manhoef skirt except unlike Manhoef Belcher is a pasty white man who showed that he needs to tan.
> 
> and then against Herman he established that he has some crazy pale thighs.


Yeah I was laughing constantly about those shorts...everytime he kicked. Funny thing about it is that there wasn't much to do except go to the beach, river, lake, get out on a boat, or something in the sun when I lived there...but I guess he was too busy in the gym.




bbjd7 said:


> Does it make you feel better that he wears really really fruity shorts.
> 
> In fact they get gayer and gayer every time he fights.


Not bitter baout it at all really...I don't even know the guy...just heard from an old hook up that he is a tool. He probably blew her off though...but I gotta go with my girl on hatin him.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Honestly man I just wanted to bring up the fact Belcher wears really gay shorts I'm sure you aren't bitter about it lol.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> This card has a bunch of solid fighters on it...Rich will embarrass Hendo...And Knag is going to embarrass Belcher...I can't wait to see that either because Belcher was dating an ex-girl friend of mine from high school. And she told me he was a prick.


Embarrass Hendo? I have Ace winning, but he won't embarrass Dan. Hendo has held his own with all the contenders thrown his way.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

To be honest Nog got knocked out, Hunt got knocked out, I think Henderson is about to get knocked out just because.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I predit Rich over Henderson!!!!!! You heard it here first... well not really but im the only one that will be suprised if Henderson Wins.

Rich by tko round 3 or unanimous decision.

We know how good i am at predicting fights so we will see if i can keep up my streak.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

The Finisher said:


> Embarrass Hendo? I have Ace winning, but he won't embarrass Dan. Hendo has held his own with all the contenders thrown his way.


3-3 in his last 6 with lackluster wins coming against Palhares (known to be worse then awful on his feet) and Belfort...hw was also getting handled until he connected with that left against Silva. Then throw in his convincing loss to Rampage and his 3rd loss via submission to Silva and that does not equal holding his own with all the contenders he has faced...much less the recent ones.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Franklin
Coleman
Belcher
Davis
Mendes
Drwal
Hathaway


----------



## Joessups (Mar 11, 2007)

is this gna be a free card since they have another one in 2 weeks? might be a stupid question and if so, sorry lol.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

I like both guys, but I like Henderson better. I hope he knocks him out Wanderlei Silva style. Or rather, Like he did to Wanderlei. Not sure if that was clear.


----------



## chiwa (Mar 24, 2008)

I want to see this fight, but this is Anderson's leftovers as the main event. I thought Dan was afraid to wrestle Phalhares, and got a gift on his name. Rich is awesome,great to watch, but not #1. Give winner to Wanderlei, and we will see where they are now.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Joessups said:


> is this gna be a free card since they have another one in 2 weeks? might be a stupid question and if so, sorry lol.



Would be nice but the commercials say only on pay per view.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Rich > Hendo.

Rich wins easy imo.

Dans not getting any better.. he plateaued long ago.

What has he done in the last 3 years?

Lost a decision to Kazuo Misaki 
Then won a decision against Kazuo Misaki 
Beat an unfocused Vitor Belfor
KO'd a sick Wanderlei Silva 
Lost to rampage
Lost to A. Silva
Won a decision over a pretty one dimensional Rousimar Palhares 

Hendo isnt big enough to lay and pray good fighters at 205.. Rich will outpoint him standing.. Rich will avoid the lay and pray.. Rich wins.. possibly by TKO after Dan gasses.. if not by UD.

Hendo has a punchers chance.. thats it.

Very good bet.. alot of sports betting sites have Rich has a decent underdog.. I got money in at +125


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Henderson doesn't lay n pray at 205, my man, dude freakin' fights. He's the best at that weight. He's more explosive, his stand-up is better, he doesn't gas easily and he uses his wrestling better at that weight. Shit, at 185, dude was taken down by Murilo freakin' Bustamante, who I love, but come on, Bustamante is far from a good wrestler. At 205, he took down Rampage, and gave him a good fight for 25 minutes. 

The more I watch it, the more I love his first fight with Misaki. Holy shit, that was fun, but that's another topic.

Rich is the man, but I like Henderson here. Of course, I wouldn't be shocked to see Franklin win. in fact, I'd rather he win than Dan, since I like Franklin more.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Hendos only prone to being taken down because his punches are all power punches which leave him open for easy takedowns.

Rich has great TDD so i see this fight staying on the feet even if Hendo was to try a takedown.

This fight is even more intriguing to me since it's at 205 and i assumed it was at 185. Franklin looked solid against Hamill, Dan may have lost to Rampage....but very few LHW right now would beat Rampage....Ko'd Chuck and Wandy 1st round....Dan went the distance at least, landed punches and got takedowns.

Great matchup...ill go out on a limb and say Franklin by submission.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I think Dan has mediocre boxing, and very good wrestling, but he is not very active on the ground. Franklin, on the other hand, is super active, and is always going for things and making shit happen. This is why he will win this fight; Dan won't be able to outstrike him, so he'll have to rely on wrestling/clinch, and Franklin will be too busy for him.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

"Henderson's right hand is the greatest weapon in MMA history"

:thumbsdown: 

Rich TKO 2


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> "Henderson's right hand is the greatest weapon in MMA history"
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> 
> Rich TKO 2


Thats one of the most overly boastful statements I've heard in a long time. So agreed with the thumbs down.

Mirko's left leg > Dan's right hand.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Thats one of the most overly boastful statements I've heard in a long time. So agreed with the thumbs down.
> 
> Mirko's left leg > Dan's right hand.


Fedor's anything > anyone else's best


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Ken Shamrock's sideburns > All.

Anderson Silva doesn't play much of a role in this fight, since it's at 205 (Unless Silva moves up), so the people trying to make this seem like it's pointless to watch 2 guys who lost to Silva fight, aren't really understanding that this fight is in another weight class.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Damone said:


> Ken Shamrock's sideburns > All.
> 
> Anderson Silva doesn't play much of a role in this fight, since it's at 205 (Unless Silva moves up), so the people trying to make this seem like it's pointless to watch 2 guys who lost to Silva fight, aren't really understanding that this fight is in another weight class.


its the coaching spot for the winner of this fight that confuses things and potentially involves Anderson though, not the fight itself.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Damone said:


> Ken Shamrock's sideburns > All.


I think Don Frye's Stache has something to say about that.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Dan Severn's 70's porn stache is better than Fryes.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm going back and forth with Coleman vs Shogun. I know the majority is picking Shogun to win, but I'm not sold just yet. He looked terrible in his last fight and we don't know for sure if he is going to look any better in this fight. We all thought CroCop was going to come in here and steamroll everyone, but that didn't happen. I hope Shogun comes in here guns blazing, but without the soccer kicks and stomps I'm just not 100% sure he can win. He doesn't have the greatest takedown defense and Coleman is a wrestler. The only way I can see Shogun winning is by submission, but Coleman is no slouch in that department either. I can just picture Coleman taking Shogun down for 3 rounds and grinding out a decision.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Honestly SNS rewatch Shogun vs Forrest. Shogun even gassed does hang around in that fight and with his injured knee does well in round 1 and the early parts of round 2.

After you watch that think about Coleman and the way he has looked for idk the last 5 years.

Even if the Shogun we saw against Forrest is the Shogun we get from now on (knocks on wood) he should be able to handle Coleman who isn't near the level of grappler Forrest is.

Shogun tried some things in his fight with Coleman and Forrest used the cage smartly to stop them.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I think Don Frye's Stache has something to say about that.


Ken Shamrock pulled off a flying heel hook with the sideburns.

Sorry, stache, you are no match.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Honestly SNS rewatch Shogun vs Forrest. Shogun even gassed does hang around in that fight and with his injured knee does well in round 1 and the early parts of round 2.
> 
> After you watch that think about Coleman and the way he has looked for idk the last 5 years.
> 
> ...


I was trying to rewatch that fight as I was typing my last response, but it was taking forever to load. I want Shogun to come in and dominate and move up in the division, but I'm just not confident with picking ANY fighters that have earned their reputation in Pride anymore and that goes for Coleman also which is why I'm having a hard time choosing


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Honestly I don't have confident picking any fights anymore MMA has gone crazy lately.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

And I love it lol


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I haven't made my mind up on the fight yet but is anybody else kind of surprised that Franklin is the underdog?


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

He is?? I've seen him as the slight favorite on some sites


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Get your bets in now before that number moves :thumb02:


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Im trying to stay away from really doing any talking about the Hendo fight since I know my judgment is clouded. 

That said this fight makes me tight in the pants. If Hendo wins I think Ill retire from watching MMA totally so I go out on the sweetest note.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rich Franklin is going to win... Im not even worried about it.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> He is?? I've seen him as the slight favorite on some sites


What sites? I check like 10 sites for the best odds when I post my bets, and hes EVEN or + on every site.. 
+ = underdog

If he was ever - on any site, dan was probably also -, depending on the site, some sites take alot of juice..
both guys could be -115 or something


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well they've change since I looked last week, but yeah the were both - when I checked, but Franklin was the slight favorite. It was like -115 and -125 or something close to that


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

i like franklin more and i think he's gonna win

but knowing that the winner will probably be the coach on the next ultimate fighter i hope henderson wins just purely for the fact that franklin's already been a coach and we've already seen what he has to offer


----------



## Embry (Jan 9, 2009)

I am a Franklin fan. I also like Dan Henderson, so it's hard to choose, but I am definitely going with my gut feeling, and that's Franklin.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I will miss at least the Horn/Palhares fight (not complaining because don't want to watch that fight but I may miss the Belcher/Kang fight too because I will be watching something better, Andre Berto's fight.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

I am really excited for this Saturday Night Davis/Lytle will be a great fight FOTN probably Palharres/Horn will be a good ground war I just see Horn getting caught but could also be very boring.I really like Belcher but havent seen enough Kang to know how good he is.Hope to see Shogun tear Coleman apart.And Franklin/Hendo is going to be great I see Franklin winning a UD.But anybody that has DirecTV can you help me out if you order it at 3 does the replay come on at 10 or right after the 3 o clock showing.Just wondering because I really would like to watch it live but my friends wanna watch it a 10 dont wanna ruin it by not watching it until 10 and then end up seeing results somewhere online


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

MLS said:


> I will miss at least the Horn/Palhares fight (not complaining because don't want to watch that fight but I may miss the Belcher/Kang fight too because I will be watching something better, Andre Berto's fight.


I would watch that fight too except that Boxing continually lets me down now days. I watch once I hear a fight was actually good and not a 12 round snoozefest. I have a feeling Collazo's gonna smack Berto around a bit though!


----------



## Area B (Jan 14, 2009)

I've got tickets in a ringside area for this so I'm really pumped about finally getting to see a UFC event. Considering the cards they've had in the UK previously I was really surprised they're bringing such a strong one here to Dublin. Huge Shogun fan so hoping he can recapture some of his former greatness and what a main event


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Area B said:


> I've got tickets in a ringside area for this so I'm really pumped about finally getting to see a UFC event. Considering the cards they've had in the UK previously I was really surprised they're bringing such a strong one here to Dublin. Huge Shogun fan so hoping he can recapture some of his former greatness and what a main event


Have fun man and be sure to post your pictures for us.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Just beginning to get hyped about this event. the best thing is that it will be on at a reasonable hour in the UK so won't have to avoid the forum the following day waiting for the repeat showing. Dan and Rich could have a great fight and hopefully shogun comes out and shows a little bit of why he was considered the #1 LHW despite never having fought for a major title.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

I really having a hard time going either way with this one. I think this is the first time this has happened to me.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Franklin is such a talented fighter and honestly he's getting better and better as we go.

Shogun should kill Coleman.

Denis Kang should handle Belcher who can only strike and isn't even all that good at striking.

Davis vs Lytle should be a slugfest can't wait for it.

Palhares will submit Horn no question.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Henderson to knock out the overrated Franklin.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

This is f*cking gay I just found out I have to wait until the nightcast to watch it instead of getting to watch it live!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I still want to see this fight at 185 too


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i love the european PPVs... finally i get to see it at a normal time with my buddies and beer, and then hit the clubs after :thumb02:


----------



## Area B (Jan 14, 2009)

Its 11.15 now, going to head into the city in about 3 hours, meet my buddy for some food and then hit the O2 arena for beers and UFC 93, days like this make life worthwhile


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

i think franklin will win by descision


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I thought it is being shown at 3:00 pm EST


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

So it's for sure at 1 EST?


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

3 pm est .


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Why does this thread say updated time of PPV and then 1 EST?


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm pretty sure its because it comes on at 1:30 est time here if you order the PPV, otherwise you have to wait until 10 est to watch the tape delay.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Its at *3PM EST*. I just ordered the PPV.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Meshuggeth said:


> Its at *3PM EST*. I just ordered the PPV.


Ok good and the bar I am going to said the same thing, 3 pm.


----------



## Tyler2112 (Sep 24, 2006)

Alright so how are half the fights over already but it says LIVE at 3:00 ET. Yeah, its not really gonna be live... 


EDIT: nvm, I take it was the prelims?


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Looks like I went 7-3 on the event. Very glad Schafer and Henderson won. Horn getting the mount against Palhares was sweet. Kang was doing great until he got caught; that was the dissapointment of the event. Somehow I see Kang vs McDonald next.

Lost predictions:
Hathaway vs Egan
Davis vs Lytle
Kang vs Belcher


----------



## Area B (Jan 14, 2009)

Just got home from UFC 93, really great to experience my first UFC live show, don't think it was such a great event to watch on tv unfortunatly, not really any spectacular knockouts or submissions but a good solid show that has set-up a couple of re-matches. The crowd was going insane for Davis though I think Lytle won that fight, very strange scoring for the Hendo/Franklin fight and a little bit of a disappointing performance from Shogun, though I can't belevie Coleman was disputing the stoppage. Also, though Dana White gets a hard time from alot of people, I can't credit him enough at this event, everytime there was'nt a fight happening he was in the crowd talking to people, shaking hands, taking photos with people and signing autographs, literally not leaving an area til everyone was happy. Really showed alot of class.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow... that was avery intense fight! I feel a little bit sorry for Franklin but he will be back better than ever.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I see terrible judges find themselves all over the place...not just in Vegas....30-27 for Franklin...WTF???


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Where can I watch the undercard fights? I used to be able to find them right away.


----------



## Embry (Jan 9, 2009)

Rich Franklin is one of my favorite fighter, but under the circumstances, im glad he lost to Hendo. I think it would have been ridiculous to have him coaching the TUF 9 season, when clearly he is better at LHW. I would have been upset if it had not been for that.

I really like Dan as well, and I think he will make for a good coach, and see more of his life, and styles this season. He is excited to coach this season, where Franklin was not at all looking forward to it for many reasons. It all makes sense the way it turned out.

Rich will come back better than ever, and we will see him back on the top sometime in the future IMO.


----------

